# Online clothing stores



## Anthea (Dec 6, 2007)

I received a cataloge today in the mail from my favorite on line shop for clothing. They had a sale in the back section and i could not help it but order some clothes.

I order every other month from EziBuy Australia, they have a large range of clothes for most tastes and prices arn't bad either. They never question me when I return anything. I usually spend with them when they send out their sales cataloges

I am wondering what is your favorite on line fashion store and how often do you order? Excluding places like Ebay and such.


----------



## fawp (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like GoJane. They have some really cute clothes, awesome shoes, and very reasonable prices. I've only order from them three times so far but I always wait until I have a big order. Seriously, though...check out there shoes; they're amazing!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 6, 2007)

I have ordered from ezibuy but the shipping always ends up making it too expensive for me.

My absolute favourite is strawberrynet.com for cosmetics - very fast, beautifully wrapped and NO charge for shipping






I guess that's the main one I use


----------



## Wii_Addict (Dec 7, 2007)

I love urbanoutfitters.com for clothing and zappos.com for shoes


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

Good question. These are some great recs. I've never gotten into ordering clothes online.


----------



## Karren (Dec 9, 2007)

I never order any clothing online.... I love to try them on in the store.... yah... I'm the only guy in the womens department holding up dresses to check for length!!! lol

I'd like to know if they don't fit or look good on me before i buy thme...


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 9, 2007)

I always order from Wet Seal, Forever 21, and Mandees. Of course these are all in malls, but that's what I do when I am bored at home or work. I shop.

I want to try Gojane. I never heard of it before here.


----------



## katina74 (Dec 9, 2007)

gojane and electrique boutique


----------



## Anthea (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to know if they don't fit or look good on me before i buy thme...

Karen, thats a very valid point and that is why I do not buy shoes on line any longer. Clothes, well there is usually a bit of give and take and you get to know your size if you buy reguarly from the same supplier. The online store I buy from is very good with returns, so what I do is buy 2 garments the same, try them on and return the one that is too big or too small if I am in doubt when i am ordering. 
One thing I do like is you see the garments on a model, so you get an idea as to how they look on a person.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like GoJane. They have some really cute clothes, awesome shoes, and very reasonable prices. I've only order from them three times so far but I always wait until I have a big order. Seriously, though...check out there shoes; they're amazing! My. GOD!I love the dresses and shirts- thank you for the site!! I have bookmarked what I want already!!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Buckle.com: Women's &amp; Men's Clothes; Jeans, Shirts, Footwear &amp; Fashion Accessories


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 11, 2007)

I actually buy from Landsend. Most of my clothing is purchased in person, I'm hard to fit.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 11, 2007)

Asos.com


----------



## sephee (Dec 11, 2007)

It's rare for me to order solely from one site, I like to have a variety of choices and my purchases reflect that I suppose.

Threadless - just bought 3 t-shirts. Hoping to receive them soon!

fullystoked for American Apparel basics although their customer service could be better. I've had to wait for delayed orders without any notice.

shopmoose - great selection of unique jewellery!

YTBA - I've only ordered once off them but my order was received promptly and I was happy with my purchase.

Zodee - I was pleased to have picked up a Seafolly swimsuit for less than half-price.

I haven't ordered from frockshop, [http://glamourpussprincess.com]GlamourPuss Princess[/url] or Lana Ford Swimwear but I've heard promising things and I'd like to!


----------



## bellagia (Dec 13, 2007)

Revolveclothing.com

Emoda.com

Unlocalclothing.com


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Dec 13, 2007)

i like victoriasecrets, fredericks, buymebeauty.com, MAC, sephora, greatglam.com, flirtcatalog.com, wet seal, forever 21, go jane, Vincent longo, ebay all these have stores and websites


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2007)

the only clothes i really order online are from armani exchange and that's it.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't like to order cothes online... the only time I do is when I'm ordering something for me or my son from OldNavy or Gap, and it's sold out in store.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't usually buy clothes very often online but it's usually from Hot Topic since some of the stuff they have isn't in stores.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 14, 2007)

I received my order yesterday and tried it all on last night. I will be returning a skirt (ordered 2 and will return the one that is too small) and a Jersey dress that looked OK in the cataloge but is Bla and it doesnt fit me right. The rest I will keep and will get to wear one day, I really love the skirt and the tops are also nice. They also threw in some chrissy decorations for free in my order which was cool.


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

Gojane looks great!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not a big online clothes buyer, the only thing I bought clothes from is greatglam.com.


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

this thread is SO helpful.

i've never heard of gojane :]


----------



## trebole (Jan 5, 2008)

but, don't you buy in zara or in others basic shops?


----------



## mahreez (Jan 5, 2008)

i haven't really ordered clothes online coz the shipping will probably be really expensive. but i like browsing these sites: karmaloop.com, drjays.com and alloy.com


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

netaporter, eluxury, barneys


----------



## SiAnn (Jan 11, 2008)

Great recommendations everyone!


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2008)

I love buying clothes online because it's easy for me. Just pick the S size and I'm done.

I'm not really fond of buying clothes in person because I'm too lazy to go to the fitting room and try them lmao. Also there isn't many shopping places in where I live so I prefer to shop online, more options and styles.

My fave online shopping:

Japanese:

Fashion Walker

Stylife

SHIBUYA109

Luvxpress

Women.excite

NetViVi

SELECSONIC

International:

VictoriasSecret.com: The Official Site of Victoria's Secret

Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, and More - FREE SHIPPING - shopbop.com


----------

